# toro proline mower model 30165



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

my wifes cousin just came across a toro proline model # 30165 the serial # is 20164 , it has the kawasaki 12.5 hp motor , it runs great and everything but the deck is severly rusted around the belt pully's ect , on the deck there are the numbersb71.4 - 1984 , so im guessing its a 1984 , is there anyplace we could find a replacement deck , or any sites , i tried toro.com but had no luck . any advice , info , ect is greatly appreciated 
jay


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

any small engine shop around you? just have the numbers off the mower, and see if they can find one.


----------

